# Infertility due to illness



## annie24 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all  

I'm a newbie so I wasn't sure where to post this.

I have a few problems. I was born with no white blood cells and had a condition called Omenn's syndrome. It is a severe combined immune deficiency, which meant I was unable to fight infections. At the age of one, I was given a bone marrow transplant with my mother being the donor, it had been successful. I did not start my periods naturally and was given Loestrin 30 at the age of 13. I am 20 now and worried I might not be able to have children. What can I do? I have looked into ivf but don't like the idea of someone elses egg or sperm inside me. Even if I did that wouldn't be my child right? By the way I am a muslim girl and non of that is allowed. I'm not actually sure if I have eggs either Please help anyone ..thanks alot


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Annie24!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

There is a muslim thread in this section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191031.0 which will help you with the religious side of treatment.

It might be worth you getting checked out by a clinic, so at least you know where you stand. IVF can either be with your own eggs or donor eggs, so instead of the sperm fertilising your eggs in your body, they are mixed in a dish and transferred back, so it would still be your egg and your partners sperm. I know people who have had donor eggs and have had the same concerns about bonding with the child, but when they hold the baby they instantly fall in love.

Here is the regional section ~ CLICK HERE you can chat to others in your area who can give you some information about clinics.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.          

Sue


----------



## -FaithInGod- (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Annie24

I have similar problems and I've sent you a personal message inbox  

take care and good luck xx


----------

